# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من علامات المحبة بين شخصين كثرة الزعل بينهما

## عنان البرانسي

*(من علامة المحبة بين الشخصين كثرة الزعل بينهما)* 
*قال الإمام ابن حزم-رحمه الله-في كتاب طوق الحمامة: " نجد المحبين إذا تكافيا في المحبة وتأكدت بينهما تأكداً شديداً كثر تهاجرهما بغير معنى وخرج بعضهما على بعضٍ في كل يسيرٍ من الأمور وتتبعَ كُلٌّ منهما لفظةً تقع من صاحبه وتأولَّها على غيرِ معناها والفرق بين هذا وبين حقيقة الهجرة والمضادة المتولدة من الشحناء سرعة الرضى فإنك ترى المحبين قد بلغا الغايةَ من الإختلاف الذي لا تقدره يصلح عند ساكن النفس السالم من الأحقاد في الزمن القصير ولا ينجبر عند الحقود أبداً فلا تلبث إلا أن تراهما قد عادا إلى أجمل الصحبة وأهدرت المعاتبة وسقط الخلاف وانصرفا في ذلك الحينِ بعينه إلى المضاحكة والمداعبة هكذا في الوقتِ الواحد مراراً وإذا رأيت هذا من اثنين فلا يخالجك شك ولا يدخلنك ريبٌ البتةَ أن بينهما سراً من الحبِّ دفيناً وأقطع فيه قطعَ من لا يصرفه عنه صارف ".*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله الإمام ابن حزم ، فقد أراحنا بهذا التأمل وفسر لنا الكثير من الأمور : )

----------

